# Showcase ??? Not yet - needs much work !!!!!



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Well guys, some of you are getting to know me now so I thought it was time ...

As the 'show is your shop section has over 1300 posts and my project is gonna take so long I thought I would start my own thread. 

Time to share my shop. Someone on another thread said I sound very organised, cough, choke, splutter. Ok - Truth be told, I can be. I'm an all or nothing kinda guy. It is either perfect or ...... Hmmmm ...... maybe we should let the pictures talk for themselves. What I can say is if I can't do it properly I don't like to do it at all. I was looking (as I have the custom) thru the 'show us your shop' thread. There are some awesome shops there no doubt at all. One guy asked to be excused for his wife's pot plants being in his shop. There was room, the shop was clean, there were tools, benches, tools, power leads, tools, tv I think, tools, a clock, tools, space, tools ohhh and did I mention, there were tools

Anyway, it got me thinking, my shop has plants too, I should share. It has a beautiful deciduous tree and a jasmine vine and well enough talk









My shop is about 9 x 12 on the inside and 1 st pic from the south east (southern hemisphere so light from the north, east to west of course) 









I share my power with my son who moved into the can in the foreground. I have not used the power in over 18 mths
Below is a picture directly from the west. You can see the window and the light of the open door behind it, oh there is no door I think. 
Over to the extreme left under the foliage is my log drying area









Now before we go inside there are a few things you need to understand. Since New Year's Day I have spent the last 2 weeks as a volunteer firefighter fighting the most serious fire in the region for about 10 years, similar time last year and the year before we had local flooding with about 4" of water through my other shop both times. Things had to be moved in a hurry. 

So now as we look at the first wall just in the door we have some shelves. I had to have the camera 'in' the shop so it would meter for the natural light / darkness (no power, no light)

The discerning eye might notice the indoor plants









Moving clockwise to the next wall past the window some more shelves









Moving still clockwise my custom workbench and some for shelving for fixings









The last wall just has about 3' of 'empty' space before you come back to the wall. If you could see it I would have showed off a few brackets and tools etc. 
Due to the lack of power I retained the skylight after the chimney from the old coper was removed. There is also a little overhead storage. 









Did I mention I emptied my other shop in a hurry









Being about a 1/4 of the size of my old shop it does still have some advantages. It had a concrete floor in places which makes it easier to sweep. Even the cracks serve a purpose, it saves shovelling the rubbish outside. 









Yeah I know what your thinking

"Right! Like Dave uses a broom in there? Not for the last decade!

Fact is I do, regularly.fair dinkum! It comes in handy for knocking things off the shelf I can't reach, dragging things over to the door, and when I actually venture in further - who knows when I'm gonna run into a Red Back or some other nasty. 

One day this will be converted into a guest room and ensure, but that is another build. This project will be the development of my new shop. 


Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow!!!! Metal roof and metal walls. That's gotta get hot in the summer. 
Are you one of those hoarders you see on tv? Lol
So what's the plan? Are you going to start cleaning it out to regain you man cave? If so I'm all in on this thread. Can't wait for it. I'm sure when it's done it's gonna be sweet.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Wow!!!! Metal roof and metal walls. That's gotta get hot in the summer.
> Are you one of those hoarders you see on tv? Lol
> So what's the plan? Are you going to start cleaning it out to regain you man cave? If so I'm all in on this thread. Can't wait for it. I'm sure when it's done it's gonna be sweet.


Rebuilding the one that got flooded, this one is gonna become an e suite to a guest room that will go under the black roof on the ground in picture one. It ain't gonna hpen over night but it will happen.

In these parts everywhere is hot in summer. When my 4 yr old was about 18 months old I came down into the kitchen to find he had opened the fridge door and was sitting in the bottom of the fridge to keep cool

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks like it will be a fun project. I wish I had a separate place to set up shop. One thing at a time.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yours looks about like mine bud, except no plants in mine. I do have lights, or at least its got one, a drop light over my table saw. I've got two plugin receptacles and ext. cords. I've got wood piled and construction materials piled up where there's not much room to work but close to the saw. 
So have you started doing the reno on your other shop yet?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

rayking49 said:


> Yours looks about like mine bud, except no plants in mine. I do have lights, or at least its got one, a drop light over my table saw. I've got two plugin receptacles and ext. cords. I've got wood piled and construction materials piled up where there's not much room to work but close to the saw.
> So have you started doing the reno on your other shop yet?


Start in the next month or so I hope.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

OK Dave, I'm in. Look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm in too. I wish I could help ya, I might have to make a trip to Australia one of these days


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Dec 9, 2012)

That great Dave. I love the fact that you have brought nature indoors with you. But where's the part of the shop where you actually work? I want to see the lathe setups.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow. OK it needs a woman's touch.LOL


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> That great Dave. I love the fact that you have brought nature indoors with you. But where's the part of the shop where you actually work? I want to see the lathe setups.


The lathe was set up in the guest bedroom with my 12" drop saw till an off it ricocheted off one wall into another and out thru a closed window.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

MasterSplinter said:


> Wow. OK it needs a woman's touch.LOL


Gotta get one game to go in there.

Dave The Turning Cowboy

That pic was meant to be in next post


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Found a woman who would be game to go in my shop









Ain't she sweet


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Cute baby Dave. Yeah she looks good and ready. Gotcha a turning cowgirl there.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Laughing!!!! She looks like pig pen from the peanuts. 
She's a doll Dave.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

She is very cute and tougher than she looks. Lol


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

rayking49 said:


> Cute baby Dave. Yeah she looks good and ready. Gotcha a turning cowgirl there.


Sammy - The Turning Cowgirl
Turning Wood Into Dust

That has a certain ring about it

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## HSpencer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Heaven*

Dave I know you saw my shop, and commented on it. In truth, I would be happiest in a building like this:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Yeah that would suit me fine.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## HSpencer (Jan 21, 2013)

Actually the guy who owns that has been there for 25 years collecting things and reselling them. I buy a lot from him, and I get a lot of neat very well made items that can be reused.
He actually has a large tree growing though the middle of his shop. It would take a real wheeler dealer to beat him at haggling though. He seems to like me and lets me roam and buy by the sack or boxfull at what ever I offer him.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

That's not too bad, Dave. Just need a can of Lysol... and a bulldozer. Alright, it'll take a little than that. You'd better run right out there. Right now! Go! You've got a little work to do. I'm just teasing you.

I'll be following along. It will be great to see you in some shop space again. Making saw dust. May your progress be swift and problem-free.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

HSpencer said:


> Dave I know you saw my shop, and commented on it. In truth, I would be happiest in a building like this:


American pickers would love to pick that place. 
Heck!!! I'd love to pick that place. Lol


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> That's not too bad, Dave. Just need a can of Lysol... and a bulldozer. Alright, it'll take a little than that. You'd better run right out there. Right now! Go! You've got a little work to do. I'm just teasing you.
> 
> I'll be following along. It will be great to see you in some shop space again. Making saw dust. May your progress be swift and problem-free.


What's Lysol. Could have borrowed a dozer from the fires. Be at least 3 months from when I start I reckon

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

You having a garage sale Dave? That's one way to clear thing out.
Lysol is for killing germs and to get rid of unwanted stench. Lol


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dominick said:


> You having a garage sale Dave? That's one way to clear thing out.
> Lysol is for killing germs and to get rid of unwanted stench. Lol


Garage sale, where, I'll be there. Haven't been to one since beginning of December.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> Garage sale, where, I'll be there. Haven't been to one since beginning of December.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


At your house of course. Plus you make a few bucks.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dominick said:


> At your house of course. Plus you make a few bucks.


That's a gr8! Idea. People being there stuff to my house to sell. I take a slice of the action and get 1st dibs on everything there.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

lol so I reckon your not willing to part with your stuff haha me either my fiance calls it junk and I say hey I may need that lol. I have about a million drill bit cases that they throw out at work lol


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> lol so I reckon your not willing to part with your stuff haha me either my fiance calls it junk and I say hey I may need that lol. I have about a million drill bit cases that they throw out at work lol


I hear you. That first rack has about $1500 worth of bolts on it. My wife says you haven't used any of this, throw it away.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Ok just a little up date, from and too









Current shop as seen at beginning of post is bottom left hand corner just behind the caravan and under all the growth. It is about 10 x 9 inside, think I said bigger earlier

Old shop to be rebuilt is about 21 x 14. I'm thinking of taking it our to 20 and adding another 12. That will make it 20 x 33 less wall thickness of about 4" all round. Old shop is on the RHS of the yard.

Oh and the area at the back of that shop where a pile of timber covered in a green tarp. That will be a 2 bay carport about 20 x 20 that exits onto the back lane. 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I am looking for Mel Gibson the road warrior....... he must be nearby


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Good looking place you have there. Lots of potential. My shop for about 5-6 years was my yard. In the summer moving from one shade to the next as the sun moved. In the winter working in the house, which my wife hated. Finally my brother in law donated me some lumber and I was able to build my shop. One of these days I'll get it fixed up.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

rayking49 said:


> Good looking place you have there. Lots of potential. My shop for about 5-6 years was my yard. In the summer moving from one shade to the next as the sun moved. In the winter working in the house, which my wife hated. Finally my brother in law donated me some lumber and I was able to build my shop. One of these days I'll get it fixed up.


I knw the feeling of the yard and the feeling of the boss hating me working inside lol. That is a great looking place Dave I wish mine looked that good


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Sounds like we've all been in a similar place.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

At least you have a shop set up.
Right now with our proposed move mine is packed and nearly 1/2 has been junked or sold for scrap metal. I have 1 pallet of wood to go with me, and my tools are set up in my trailer and strapped down. I might in the future use my trailer as a shop to start out with. It's a 8.5' x 20' car hauler.
My wife has a fit over sawdust in the driveway so I don't know how y'all pull off what you do. I would be served papers. I guess mama is to citified for debris (or treasures as we see them).


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I had the lounge and dining as permanent set up at onetime. My saws etc and an inch of sawdust over all the carpet. Door to hall was screwed shut, had to go in thru door off front veranda.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie - bumping this up so you can find it

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Found it :laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

So how that going Dave? Making any progress?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dominick said:


> So how that going Dave? Making any progress?


Working on a new path from the front footpath across my front yard, down the side of the house and across to what will be my new shop. It ain't that impressive ATM but here's a pic 









That white shed on the right will be my new shop

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> View attachment 60736
> 
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Is that a Horse Racing track behind your place?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

JMartel said:


> Is that a Horse Racing track behind your place?


Yes it is, when I'm done with the reno's to the house I'll be changing the back fence to wire so we can more fully appreciate the view. The track belongs to a neighbour the other side of the back lane. They race their horses.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey that's looking real nice Dave. Nice lawn.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

hey man I will make you a deal you come to Texas and help me fix mine up and I'll come to Australia and help you fix yours up:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

it is starting to take shape looks good!

geterdone!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Hey that's looking real nice Dave. Nice lawn.


Lawn took some work. That's been this seasons project. Remembering our seasons opposite time of year to yours. This is what it was like when I bought it but it ain't a good pic, makes it look better than it was. 













Tommie Hockett said:


> hey man I will make you a deal you come to Texas and help me fix mine up and I'll come to Australia and help you fix yours up:thumbsup:


That sounds like a plan. No we just both need a sponsor or wealthy benefactor to pay our travel to each other. 


Chris Curl said:


> it is starting to take shape looks good!
> 
> geterdone!


Thanks Chris. It's getting there - slowly

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Just read the post from start to finish... you do have potential and glad to see you're making progress. I was wondering if you had gotten washed out from the flooding I read about after the bad fires. Talk about extreme weather.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

BernieL said:


> Just read the post from start to finish... you do have potential and glad to see you're making progress. I was wondering if you had gotten washed out from the flooding I read about after the bad fires. Talk about extreme weather.


Floods were north this time. We had flooding the last 2 summers/autumn but not this time - so far so good.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

